# Safari 4.1 for Tiger crashes



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I just installed Safari 4.1 for Tiger, and it crashes every time I try to open it. I tried removing the input manager software that I had added, but that did not help. Is Smart Crash Reports a normal part of Safari, or should I remove that as well? Is there any way to reinstall Safari 4.0.5? How much of Safari would I have to delete to make it possible to reinstall 4.0.5?

I repaired disk permissions after installing, but that did not help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried installing it again? Also, have you deleted the preference file for Safari? If it is bad, that can keep an app from loading.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

Should I just wipe out the whole of Safari and then try installing it again? I tried removing all the input managers and the .plist for Safari. That did not help. I also repaired permissions on the hard drive.
I just want Safari 4.0.5 back. That version worked. How do I go back to that?


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I deleted Safari using Appzapper, then used Pacifist to install Safari from the Mac install disk. Safari was then at version 2.0.3. I then reinstalled the last combo update for Mac OS Tiger. That brought Safari up to 3.0.4. Safari now works. I tried installing a Safari update again, but the OS still insists that there is a newer version already installed than even v. 3.2.3! How it comes to that conclusion, I have no idea. Is there no way to install any more updates?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Software Update isn't looking at the real app version, but at the update log that says that it has already installed 4.1. Here is the link for 4.0.5. Try installing that package.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I have that dmg file for installing Safari 4.0.5. It will not install.
Where is this update log? I am unable to find it. Is that a hidden file? What is the path to it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That one I don't know. Nor do I know if editing the log will allow you to install it either. The main problem is that Safari is really just a front end to a OS core service on the Mac. When you upgraded Safari, it also upgraded the webpage rendering engine, which is part of the OS. So even if you are using an older Safari, it is still using the new engine, so if it's actually checking the engine version, then it'll not allow you to install an older Safari package as it's checking the engine in the package. So that leads to a question, is there a feature of Safari 4 that 3 doesn't have that you want?


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

So does that mean that I have version 4.1 rendering disguised as version 3.0.4? What other 4.1 features would this hybrid have? The interface looks like version 3. Safari is working for me, so I guess I should just leave it alone.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Safari is just a GUI, so the features you'll see will be 3.0.4, but it'll use the 4.1 renderer to display the web pages. Think it as a car. Safari is the car, and the renderer is the engine. The interface and options are whatever the car has, but the power is the engine, which can be swapped out. I wouldn't mess with it anymore unless you run into some issues later on, because I'm afraid the only way to fix this one would be to reinstall the OS and then run all the updates again.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I will leave it alone.


----------



## smayer97 (Jul 10, 2010)

What worked for me is to use Pacifist on the Safari 4.0.5 package and extract the Safari.app ONLY! Then installed that file into the Applications folder replacing Safari 4.1

All is well for me know.

Note: I did not have issues with GLIMS or ClicktoFlash as I do not have those add-ons installed. If you do, you may need to remove them for Safari 4.1 to work.


----------



## smayer97 (Jul 10, 2010)

P.S. you can get the Safari 4.0.5 package here: http://support.apple.com/kb/DL877


----------

